# Best way to texture a bathroom ceiling



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

The best way to avoid moisture issues with textured ceilings in a bath is to use premium quality acrylic primers and bath paints

...actually the best way is to _not_ texture it
Ever try and X-14 a moldy textured ceiling?
Bleah...


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd have to agree. Slick finish is your friend if you expect any problems. Whether it's just cleaning or a patch, slick is the easiest to deal with.


----------



## DIY-Renovator (Jul 6, 2008)

I have been mudding and sanding this week in my new bathroom with mixed results. I used a formal "taping" mud for my 1st coat and overall this coat was not that bad. My mud mixed seemed to get dry at the end of the job, but fortunately the end happened to be in the location where the bathroom vanity will conceal any nastiness. My 2nd coat was with a formal "finishing" mud and while I don't think I did any damage, it was not the best mix. Yesterday I did a 3rd coat (thinking it was more like an experienced mudders 2nd coat) and my mud mix with water was nice. You could tell the way it was going on that I actually did something right. Parts of my room can be considered done (I won't know until I sand later today) and I know I have at least one part of a corner that will need more work, plus I still need to make my horizontal joints wider. So parts of the room will get a 4th and who knows ... LOL ... maybe even more coats. But with all this said, my ceiling seems to be coming along okay. I will know more later today after I sand my latest application, but I suspect my problem areas will not be on the ceiling. Still not sure if I will be able to go flat there, but I guess I will know more once I sand the ceiling and the first coat of primer is applied. :whistling2:


----------

